# Vasectomy - long term pain + cycling + worth the risk?



## eotb7777 (Mar 7, 2018)

Really fancy a Vasectomy, bamboozled by the contradictory statistics of 1 in 3, 1 in 10, 1 in 100 will get PVP / Post Vasectomy Pain, 3 months - 12 months after surgery. 

Not the sort of pain i'd want as my passion in life is cycling!

So just looking for some feedback from a similar recreational group, cyclists, have you had a vasectomy, all went well and still pain free?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I already took all my classes and signed my forms, I just have to make the appointment. Im in the same boat, and its sort of scary! 

No scalpel vasectomy has better odds of going smoothly. 

Im banking on the loud minority thing. Im hoping people who have successful operations just get on with their lives without saying much about it. 

It sounds like worst case, fixing PVPS means going back in and sort of moving a nerve over, then its gone. Not terrible. Nothing Ive read about it is neverending pain. It can be fixed, worst case.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Had a vasectomy ~ 32 yrs ago ...I'm 66 now. No issues whatsoever, pain or otherwise. Avid mtbiker here, riding 2-3 times/week minimum plus fatbiking and xc skiing in winter. Riding the missus once a week minimum too, she's still cute


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Did you get permission from your wife to do this?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

^ zing!


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

I got one is November, was off the bike for long ride for 5-6 weeks from swelling. 1hour rides were tolerable but not comfy and kinda bow legged pedaling. Saw doc beginning of Jan, Doc said I had a blood clot so take 1-2 hot baths a day and it will warm up the blood and get absorbed back into the body. After the 1st week of baths I was able to ride more then an hour at time leg bow legged. Now back to doing 5-7hour long rides w/o a problem. Still taking baths 2 months now. Pain free..but the first 3 days sucked, like someone keeps kicking you in the balls and you can't recover for the next blow. Get some better pills then what the over the counter stuff Doc wants you to use. Just in case.....better to have and not need, then need em when the Doc's office is closed and you can't get Norco. Maybe a bottle of Jack will work IDUNO


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Got mine mid 20's. I was not an active person then, other than being a motorcyclist. I am a fast healer in general, so I don't want to say I am typical. Mine was the triple method: Cut open, remove a section. stable it, then cauterize. Basically we were told that it is effectively non reversible the way they do it (Navy). So you better be sure.

I was back to work in a couple of days, but decided to take another day off after returning since I spent way too much time focusing on the discomfort and not paying attention to work (active duty military). I think I was authorized 5 days, so I could have taken a full week at home. I never used pain killers.

Since the recovery, I have never had any issues whatsoever related to the procedure, if you don't count the fact that I am sterile now. 12'ish years later I am riding 20 hours per week.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

One Pivot said:


> ^ zing!


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Had one in December. Off the bike for about 2 weeks. No current issues and have completed multiple 50+ mile rides on rigid bikes since the surgery. 

The joke above about the wife. My Dr. required us to both be present for a meeting prior to the surgery to ensure we both agreed.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Had mine about 21 years ago, no issues then or now.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

One Pivot said:


> I already took all my classes


Huh whut? Classes? Did you get a diploma/certificate?

I'd be more worried about infected stitches than post-partum pain. Trust me on this.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Twenty years or so for me, very little pain, no other issues. Except my voice is about an octave higher.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gasp4Air said:


> Twenty years or so for me, very little pain, no other issues. Except my voice is about an octave higher.


And that is where your username was born.


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

eotb7777 said:


> Really fancy a Vasectomy, bamboozled by the contradictory statistics of 1 in 3, 1 in 10, 1 in 100 will get PVP / Post Vasectomy Pain, 3 months - 12 months after surgery.
> 
> Not the sort of pain i'd want as my passion in life is cycling!
> 
> So just looking for some feedback from a similar recreational group, cyclists, have you had a vasectomy, all went well and still pain free?


I had mine done 1 year ago. Everything went smooth, no lingering pain at all. The procedure, though a little strange, was much easier than I expected. Just take care of yourself afterwards and you'll be good to go.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

I had mine on a Friday. I was back at work with no pain or discomfort on Monday.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

I got one a couple years ago. It wasn't painful, but pretty uncomfortable for upwards of a week. I can say, with absolute certainty, don't race dirtbikes on day 8 post surgery. I crashed proper and it definitely set me back, with the pain thing. 
I'd say all things told, I was completely back to normal with no discomfort doing anything in 4 weeks. Thats with the setback included.
Good luck, it's a real wise investment in stress reduction.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

piece o cake.

you'll be riding the next day


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

DFA said:


> Huh whut? Classes? Did you get a diploma/certificate?
> 
> I'd be more worried about infected stitches than post-partum pain. Trust me on this.


Kaiser makes you take a series of classes before you can sign up. I thought that was kind of weird, but that's their policy.

I did ask for my ball cutting diploma, but sadly they declined.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Paging Doctor Toptube...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

No issues here either. The most painful part was for my mother when I told that we weren't having any more children. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Quentin said:


> No issues here either. The most painful part was for my mother when I told that we weren't having any more children.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We still hear it from my mother-in-law that she isn't getting ANY grandchildren.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Sidewalk said:


> We still hear it from my mother-in-law that she isn't getting ANY grandchildren.


People have finally stopped asking if we'd have another. I feel like I hit the lottery with my little girl. We have so much fun together and she's just an awesome, sweet, funny little kid with a great demeanor. I can't follow up that act. She keeps saying she's ready to go ride her bike out on the hiking trails with me. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Awesome! ^


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Had mine as a 40th gift :wtf:

Guy had apparently done a few prior to yours truly o_0

Let's just say, he couldn't get the left side to numb up enough ^^ 

& the 3x it took to realise things hadn't been numbed significantly had the left side hurting for a good couple of months :-/

PS -thank Christ we only do it once!

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I lucked out, had mine around my 40th Bday and was back on the bike in 3 days with only slight discomfort and Weekly World Championships in 5 days since I was mostly a roadie back then.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

I fell into the smaller group that has significant pain after despite following all post-op recommendations. Sack swelled to the size of a grapefruit and inside of both thighs had bruising. The significant pain subsided by end of second week and all was back to normal by end of 8th week. That was 6 years ago and no issues since.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Had mine almost 12 years ago, was right before Father's day weekend, spent it in bed with peas on my junk. Was off the bike for 2 weeks and had no issues once I was back on. Follow what the doctor says for your recovery. I tried to sit on my bike after about a week and quickly got back off. Had no issues since. As a plus, my doctor told me, with the wife right there, that once I felt good enough to have sex a lot to clear out any lingering sperm before filling the cup to see whether it was effective.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Mid 60s, got snipped something like 30 years ago, no pain immediately afterward or any pain/issues since. I remember going in with some apprehension about the recuperative swelling/pain and having to take it easy but there really wan't anything significant at all. The worst thing was itching as the hair grew back.

There certainly seems to be a lot of variability in people's experiences.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I feel so left out of the group. My boys are still intact as they were meant to be.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

My bro had one about 10 years ago and has had terrible nerve pain ever since. Can't ride a bike at all, has been to a dozen doctors.

I had mine previously and had no issues whatsoever but had I known about the potential problems I never would have done it.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I always wondered, "If they snip the tube that carries the little guys outside, then where do they end up going?" Here's the little known answer that nobody likes to talk about. Found in the Funny Picture or Meme Thread, of all places.


----------



## fastrob691 (Feb 22, 2018)

I'll one up a few, i had a vasectomy then a reversal and still MTB with no issues. The reversal was way worse in terms of recovery.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I had mine about 14 years ago or so. The first question I asked the doctor pertained to the timeline of being sidelined from riding.

I believe I was back on the bike in a week's time. 

To answer the main question, I don't recall much pain beyond that first or 2nd day. 

Honestly, I was most frightened about the 1st time I took care of business post-vaz. I had images in my mind of my goo being blocked and incurring some kind of issue as a result. This turned out to be a false fear.

It was well worth the operation. You can frolic without a care, and that freedom is fantastic.


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Crankout said:


> I had mine about 14 years ago or so. The first question I asked the doctor pertained to the timeline of being sidelined from riding.
> 
> I believe I was back on the bike in a week's time.
> 
> ...


LOL, same here. And I thought it was going to hurt like a mother the first time I had to take a leak after the procedure but nope it didn't.

In the weeks leading up to mine I researched like a madman and kind of freaked myself out but it wasn't a big deal. On the other-hand, there are a few funny videos online of people videoing themselves during. Not videoing the business going on down below, but there faces along with the commentary are pretty priceless.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

Quentin said:


> People have finally stopped asking if we'd have another.


My wife is the only person I know who hates kids more than me.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I feel so left out of the group. My boys are still intact as they were meant to be.


See below:



Crankout said:


> It was well worth the operation. You can frolic without a care, and that freedom is fantastic.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Had mine about 11 years ago. The only discomfort I remember was... well I had it done at a teaching hospital and there was a rather attractive student observing the procedure. The car ride home was a little sore but after that no drama at all. I was road biking 3 weeks later (and probably could have sooner but was afraid), did a mtb race at 5 weeks. 
Frozen peas and hygiene, to my understanding, are the keys.

Don't let anyone mislead you or underestimate how great vasectomy life is. As great as you think it will be, it's better than that.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Rythm method and withdrawal has never failed me.
Cutting into my boys...no thanks. I had a good friend and neighbor that slid down a flag pole and caught his bag on the cleat crudely vasectomizing himself. It was gruesome so maybe I'm a little mentally scarred here.

I have a buddy that had one a couple years ago. I know for sure he did his homework and saw a reputable doctor. He complains of numbness and tingling sometimes. He's the type of guy that never says anything negative ever, so I know he's in discomfort when he brings it up.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

WHALENARD said:


> Rythm method and withdrawal has never failed me.


My best friend just knocked up his 40+ year old wife on accident.

I don't need a plan, or pull out.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Going on my 22nd year post vasectomy. No pain at all except maybe day one. No swelling, and no post vasectomy pregger wife, ever.

That's how you do it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I feel so left out of the group. My boys are still intact as they were meant to be.


But...

If they never get used... is there much point??

:flame:

:slaphands:

'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

targnik said:


> But...
> 
> If they never get used... is there much point??
> 
> ...


We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Years ago, was sedentary for about two weeks, then went back to league basketball (it was winter) and spring was back riding no problem, and have never had a problem. 
My Doc said the biggest problem is guys feel fine after a few days and then start lifting things too soon. For two weeks I didn't lift anything heavier than a glass.


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

I waited a month before riding again and had some discomfort now and again for a few months afterword but not anything terrible.

Maybe half a dozen times over the last decade I have had some minor discomfort but nothing that jumps out as a problem.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Joules said:


> Don't let anyone mislead you or underestimate how great vasectomy life is. As great as you think it will be, it's better than that.


Except if you can never ride your bike again if you have one, otherwise yeah.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Who of you had problems AND had the no scalpel procedure? It seems like the old school way was pretty close to a drunkard with a rusty nail hammering on your ball bag. The new way seems a lot more precise.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> My bro had one about 10 years ago and has had terrible nerve pain ever since. Can't ride a bike at all, has been to a dozen doctors.. .


 Was this bad luck or bad surgeon? 
Either way... 
 NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE 
 NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE 

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

As I understand it, the no scalpel is becoming more popular but there is no evidence of it's superiority over a traditional method. My family doctor said that who you select to do the procedure is more important than the method they use. 

I had the conventional method and my incision was tiny...barely noticeable. Beyond that incision I believe the methods are identical in completing the procedure. It was virtually painless...with the exception of a could quick painful pulses. The doctor and his nurse talked to me the whole time which made it go by very quick.

The worst part for me was that I had it in February and it happened to be record highs the whole time. I couldnt get out to enjoy it.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Had mine done 6months ago or so. I was fully awake and the numbing stuff wasn't perfect. Plus they poke you in the nuts with the needle 3 or 4 times. Not great. I also wasn't given any nice valuem (sp?) and instead of taking the BS anti anxiety/depression pills I got pretty high on legal stuff. It was without a doubt a VERY FREAKING stressful process and felt weird etc. I had the no scalpel stuff. Really wish they had given me some of those better drugs and I would demand it from your doctor. They are working on your balls pretty hardcore for an hour. You want to be loopy for sure. I got anxiety about even within the week after. My nurse was also extremely hot and a mountain bike too, not cool but she at least talked to me the whole time as I sweated it out with my junk out. 

Now on to pain. Everyone seems to be fine in 2 weeks or 4 days. Not me. It freaked me out. Felt like I was getting kicked in the nuts by a tiny fiery and it was sensitive. Sex hurt too. After a month I started to freak out a bit. I went on the internet and wow, it was pretty scarey reading about dudes whose balls hurt for 16 yrs straight etc. 

Nevertheless after 2 months I am 120%. It's common to feel the pressure and the "knot" for months etc. I'm sure you'll be fine and sex is less complicated too which is fantastic. Just dont go expecting to be like everyone else. Everyone heals differently. I'm 36 fwiw.


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

No scalpel procedure here. I was about 3 minutes for the procedure, and less than 1 hour in and out. The only "pain" was the initial numbing shot for about 2 seconds.

Click, click done. Click, click done.

"Enjoy your care free life, sir."

Thank you.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

This thread came across my "trending now" email. I dont have a lot of time to post now but should later, since I'm the unfortunate minority. 

I'm about 11 years post procedure, and have been in chronic pain the entire time. (Actually, the last half year or so is better but i can't say why. Crossing my fingers that I've turned a corner.) 

For what it's worth, riding itself isn't really an issue, and it hasn't ever kept me off the bike. It's the day-to-day stuff - walking, standing up, laying in the wrong position - that suck. There could be some correlation to the amount of riding I'm doing, but i kind of dont want to know. 

Anyway, suffice it to say i wish i'd never done it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

One Pivot said:


> Kaiser makes you take a series of classes before you can sign up. I thought that was kind of weird, but that's their policy.
> 
> I did ask for my ball cutting diploma, but sadly they declined.


Classes??? Kaiser gave me a handout...and I did receive a phone call but, no classes. The worst thing about getting a vasectomy, was watching the doctor stick a needle in my sack :eekster::eekster::eekster:
No problems afterwards, I honestly can't remember how long it was before I was riding...I'd guess a week or two


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^ That sucks, perhaps try to get it undone?
Sperm is tenacious and it has to go somewhere.

https://www.pop.org/problems-side-effects-men-vasectomy/


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Cringe* Can we change the subject?


----------



## DeadGrandpa (Aug 17, 2016)

I had mine done 35 years ago. I took it easy for a couple of days. No complications, very little pain. No impact on my bike riding, farm work or life, except no kids or grandkids.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Joules said:


> Had mine about 11 years ago. The only discomfort I remember was... *well I had it done at a teaching hospital and there was a rather attractive student observing the procedure*. The car ride home was a little sore but after that no drama at all. I was road biking 3 weeks later (and probably could have sooner but was afraid), did a mtb race at 5 weeks.
> Frozen peas and hygiene, to my understanding, are the keys.
> .


Boner?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

jreed3 said:


> LOL, same here. And I thought it was going to hurt like a mother the first time I had to take a leak after the procedure but nope it didn't.
> 
> In the weeks leading up to mine I researched like a madman and kind of freaked myself out but it wasn't a big deal. On the other-hand, there are a few funny videos online of people videoing themselves during. Not videoing the business going on down below, but there faces along with the commentary are pretty priceless.


The strangest aspects of my procedure, since it was only local anesthesia, was having conversations with the doc about normal stuff, and seeing the smoke rise from my nutsack as he was cauterizing the incisions.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Sidewalk said:


> My best friend just knocked up his 40+ year old wife on accident.
> 
> I don't need a plan, or pull out.


No kidding. That was the way to go in high school, but looking back....damn.


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

back on the bike in a week. greatest thing ever to never worry i might be having another kid unexpectedly.\

if your family is fully formed i see no reason not too.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Crankout said:


> Boner?


Thats my worst fear... jeez Im immature. Thats probably why I shouldnt have children and why I should have a vasectomy. But then that goes full circle.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Worst part for me? Lying on the table in a gown, waiting for the doc, with my legs up and a battle ax nurse standing with full view of my precious jewels. Slightly awkward, but it probably a good reminder of what women go through routinely.

Now if that nurse had been a hottie..:blush:.. yeesh, coulda been a lot worse.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Gasp4Air said:


> Worst part for me? Lying on the table in a gown, waiting for the doc, with my legs up and a battle ax nurse standing with full view of my precious jewels. Slightly awkward, but it probably a good reminder of what women go through routinely.
> 
> Now if that nurse had been a hottie..:blush:.. yeesh, coulda been a lot worse.


I've never been snipped like all of you but I have had two hernia surgeries. Same spot 10 years apart and I'll be damned if the same hot nurse didn't [prep] shave me both times. I think it moved.


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

LOL, on mine, the nurse started out as a older black gentlemen that was possibly the most kind man I have met. He had that smooth southern draw, soothing words and a gentleness about him...all was good in the world.

After the procedure, the nurse came back to do the final check except this time it was a late twenty's bomshell blond that could have been a model. By that time, all my equipment was doing its best to crawl into my body cavity in horror.

I resigned with a sigh and counted the seconds until I could escape, lol.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

WHALENARD said:


> ^ That sucks, perhaps try to get it undone?
> Sperm is tenacious and it has to go somewhere.
> 
> https://www.pop.org/problems-side-effects-men-vasectomy/


I don't want to discourage anybody who's thinking about this. I mostly thought I'd chime in because cases like mine are rare, and I sure wish I'd had access to a voice like mine _before_ I made the decision.

As you can see from the other responses, the odds are clearly in favor of it working well. I would ordinarily and easily take those odds myself. I'm pretty lucky that, now in my fifties, I've never had any other health issues whatsoever other than self-inflicted injuries. Not even a cavity or eye glasses. So I clearly have the luxury of being able to regret something and dwell on the pain. In the grand scheme of things, my suffering is nothing compared to what other people have to deal with.

Here's the thing: The medical professionals really have NO IDEA what causes the pain when a vasectomy goes wrong. The predominant thinking (and possibly some or a majority of the cases) are caused by a leakage and/or a pressure buildup. Reversing it "could" fix those things, and everybody goes into this telling themself "well, if there's a problem, I'll just get it reversed." Unfortuantely, that is NOT as easy as it sounds. There are only a few specialists in the country to do it, and there's no guarantee that it will fix things. And ANY additional surgery brings other risks.

In my case, I believe the doctor botched the procedure when he pulled so hard on the vesicle that he permanently disfigured my left gonad. Even under anesthesia, it was absolutely excruciating as he was doing it. I didn't realize for a long time that that wasn't the normal experience. It's not like you practice this or have something to compare to. And now the same pain has been chronic ever since. Worse some days than others, but always there. I must have learned to block it out because typing this i'm suddenly aware of it.

_During the procedure, if you feel anything more than the slightest, vaguest, most gentle of tugs, i suggest screaming and decking the doctor in the face as hard and as quickly as you can, and insisting that someone else finishes._

A couple of years ago, I was so despondent about the pain that I looked into the reversal thing, had some ultrasounds, and talked to a few doctors about other options. The butcher urologist that did the original procedure took less than 5 minutes and suggested ANOTHER UNRELATED surgery. He said I probably had a vericele (something akin to 'vericose veins" on my balls, and which is fairly common) and that THAT was the cause of the pain, completely unrelated to the vasectomy. He was probably in defensive mode though, and thought "hey, why not make some more money?"

I ultimately decided to keep living with the pain rather than risk further complications.

Bottom line is that they don't really know what they're doing. It goes well the vast majority of the time and it's an easy money maker for them, so they like to call it "routine." Again, odds are highly in your favor. I've only personally known one other who had issues - consisting of his sack swelling to the size of grapefruit and turning black and blue. But his eventually got better.

As I mentioned, it's never been something that's kept me off the bike. Hiking and standing up straight are much worse. So, in a way, it's made me rely on biking even more as my means of exercise. Again, I don't know if lots of biking exacerbates the pain when I'm otherwise off the bike. I think it may, but I won't give it up.

One last thought and thing to consider:

The thing that REALLY sucked in my case is that, right after doing it, my wife had to have a hysterectomy and oopherectomy. So it was all for nothing. Long story short, if there are ANY other possible or probable options on the horizon, I'd consider them first. I suspect even a tubal ligation is safer, but haven't had the need to look into it. I just think the body could absorb one egg a month easier than it could absorb millions of sperm a day. Only you can determine if that's something you want to ask or if it's fair to do so, though.

Otherwise, best of luck! Snip away and have fun like there's no consequence!!

P.S. If the OP wants to talk more, feel free to PM me.


----------



## creekchubb (Mar 16, 2006)

had one several years ago, i was off the bike for a week at the most. no problems.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Had I read this thread before mine, I might not have gone through with it. Mine was done 15 years ago and there were no problems. Rode my bike around the neighborhood with the kids the same afternoon, but followed doctor's orders not to ride off road for 7-10 days. I was nervous on the drive to the doc's office, but the most uncomfortable part of the whole experience was having a training nurse observing along with the regular assisting nurse and the doc. Felt like I should have sold tickets to the show.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

eotb7777 said:


> Really fancy a Vasectomy, bamboozled by the contradictory statistics of 1 in 3, 1 in 10, 1 in 100 will get PVP / Post Vasectomy Pain, 3 months - 12 months after surgery.
> 
> Not the sort of pain i'd want as my passion in life is cycling!
> 
> So just looking for some feedback from a similar recreational group, cyclists, have you had a vasectomy, all went well and still pain free?


I had one like 8yrs ago. Walked home 6 blocks. My GF had no sympathy and she's a nurse!

I rode my bike around town too early and caused some minor bleeding so I stopped for a while.

No real pain or discomfort after the surgery healed in a couple weeks. I ride my bike lots and never give it a second thought.

I know a dozen or so riders who have been snipped and nobody has mentioned any pain after the procedure.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Joules said:


> Frozen peas and hygiene, to my understanding, are the keys.


Remembered the frozen peas. Forgot to close my email before leaving for the hospital, though. Came home to an email from an old girlfriend open on the computer screen and a GF with all her stuff stacked in the living room. Read the email. Fairly innocuous "how are things going I'm living/working in Italy how are things going with you and _____?" Really? You're bent out of shape over THIS? She's LIVING in ITALY. She's asking how things are going with US.......can you get me those peas out of the freezer?

In hindsight, it was a sign of things to come.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

DFA said:


> Remembered the frozen peas. Forgot to close my email before leaving for the hospital, though. Came home to an email from an old girlfriend open on the computer screen and a GF with all her stuff stacked in the living room. Read the email. Fairly innocuous "how are things going I'm living/working in Italy how are things going with you and _____?" Really? You're bent out of shape over THIS? She's LIVING in ITALY. She's asking how things are going with US.......can you get me those peas out of the freezer?
> 
> In hindsight, it was a sign of things to come.


Oh man, I feel your pain. Two days after mine, my ex surprised me by showing up with her kids to get the last of their stuff out of my house. We had broken up months before. I said I couldn't help move anything. Why she asked, well basically because I just committed to never having kids again. Awkward.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DFA said:


> Remembered the frozen peas. Forgot to close my email before leaving for the hospital, though. Came home to an email from an old girlfriend open on the computer screen and a GF with all her stuff stacked in the living room. Read the email. Fairly innocuous "how are things going I'm living/working in Italy how are things going with you and _____?" Really? You're bent out of shape over THIS? She's LIVING in ITALY. She's asking how things are going with US.......can you get me those peas out of the freezer?
> 
> In hindsight, it was a sign of things to come.


Sucks, and you being in such a vulnerable position. Hard to run away from the frying pan in your physical state.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

DFA said:


> In hindsight, it was a sign of things to come.


Getting snipped was SMRT. Last thing you want to do is be tied to a lady like that for life.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

vikb said:


> Getting snipped was SMRT. Last thing you want to do is be tied to a lady like that for life.


Maybe the email wasn't why she left. Just saying, have you thought about that DFA? I'm not sure on your finances, or whatever, but many are out to trap the unsuspected. Better off this happened if that's the case.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Maybe the email wasn't why she left. Just saying, have you thought about that DFA? I'm not sure on your finances, or whatever, but many are out to trap the unsuspected. Better off this happened if that's the case.


She never left, not for another year or so. Married with 3 kids now, so my decision was sound. PSA: French Canadian women are nuts. All of them. The funny part is, I met her in the chat room of the old MTBR site. Go figger.


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Going in Monday. Wish me luck folks!


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Good luck

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

andytiedye said:


> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well that was a soothing warm thought wishing tribute. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Good opportunity to do some manscaping, which is needed now that speedo season is fast approaching.


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

CptSydor said:


> Going in Monday. Wish me luck folks!


Piece of cake....when it's over you'll wonder what all the fuss is all about.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Had mine about 5-6 years ago. No issues post-op. Couple days' rest and back to normal activities.

One warning: my operating room was extremely cold. I mean, ridiculously cold. I wish I had kept my wool socks on. It nearly caused an issue, if you catch my drift. They almost cancelled and did it in a same-day surgery center rather than in-office. But in the end it all went okay.


----------



## Stoltz624 (Mar 12, 2018)

eotb7777 said:


> Really fancy a Vasectomy, bamboozled by the contradictory statistics of 1 in 3, 1 in 10, 1 in 100 will get PVP / Post Vasectomy Pain, 3 months - 12 months after surgery.
> 
> Not the sort of pain i'd want as my passion in life is cycling!
> 
> So just looking for some feedback from a similar recreational group, cyclists, have you had a vasectomy, all went well and still pain free?


I'm 34, had a vasectomy a year and a half ago. No problems, no pain. I mtb a lot and teach indoor cycling 3 times per week and have never felt any pain.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

rdawson808 said:


> Had mine about ....in-office. But in the end it all went okay.


Not familiar with that procedure. Mine was done in front


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

I had mine last June on a Thursday. I was doing fine till post op day 3. No swelling but pain. I went to back to work Monday and the pain was bad. No swelling. I was given antibiotics and the pain subsided. After the round antibiotics was done the pain came back. This would repeat after 2 more rounds of antibiotics. Pain would go away then back. Ultra sound was negative and I was started on nerve pain meds.
I still have pain and it sucks! It’s not at as bad as it was but it’s still not fun. I still ride and deal with it. 
You never know. I did everything by the book, rest, ice, everything. I’m stuck with the small percent that has chronic post vastectomy pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuklukMike (Oct 19, 2014)

Had mine a month ago. No issues. The procedure was painless (it’s way worse thinking about it before surgery). Discomfort the first weekend, felt 100% in a week. 

Mike


----------



## dbarnes6 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Meh*



eotb7777 said:


> Really fancy a Vasectomy, bamboozled by the contradictory statistics of 1 in 3, 1 in 10, 1 in 100 will get PVP / Post Vasectomy Pain, 3 months - 12 months after surgery.
> 
> Not the sort of pain i'd want as my passion in life is cycling!
> 
> So just looking for some feedback from a similar recreational group, cyclists, have you had a vasectomy, all went well and still pain free?


I had mine about 4 years ago. The post vasectomy pain is a real thing, but it's not what everyone thinks it is. It comes and goes. It's almost like phantom limb pain to me. Every once in a while I would get this really sharp pain. It didn't last long, but it was really uncomfortable. After about 6-9 months it stopped and now 4 years down the road I have no issues. Plus.... No more babies. Totally worth it. Two is my limit.


----------



## Aminnow (Jun 22, 2010)

I jumped on my bike too soon, and one of the cut ends swelled up like a third nut. That was 30, count them 30 years ago. Back then our bikes rode something like Fred Flintstone's car, so that could have added to the situation. In any case, with a good amount rest time my third nut shrived up, I was back to riding, and it has not been an issue since.


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

dbarnes6 said:


> I had mine about 4 years ago. The post vasectomy pain is a real thing, but it's not what everyone thinks it is. It comes and goes. It's almost like phantom limb pain to me. Every once in a while I would get this really sharp pain. It didn't last long, but it was really uncomfortable. After about 6-9 months it stopped and now 4 years down the road I have no issues. Plus.... No more babies. Totally worth it. Two is my limit.


Gotta ask since I'm currently in this situation. What treatment if any did you go through. I've been on gabapentine and lyrica. Both I had to stop due to vertigo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5k bike 50cent legs (Oct 10, 2016)

New equation: No Vasectomy + unexpected pregnancy = $$$$ + no sleep + no cycling = worth the risk?


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

2 weeks and back on a bike, had about a year of odd tenderness. If my wife gets pregnant , their may be issues


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Gasp4Air said:


> Not familiar with that procedure. Mine was done in front


Lol

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

vikb said:


> I had one like 8yrs ago. Walked home 6 blocks. My GF had no sympathy and she's a nurse!
> 
> I rode my bike around town too early and caused some minor bleeding so I stopped for a while.
> 
> ...


I had mine about 16 years ago. There were a few days of discomfort. Started riding two weeks later.

My wife's a nurse too. She's the queen of "Suck it up, Buttercup!" With my ankle surgery, she kept telling me to get up and walk, even though the orthopedic surgeon said , "No weight bearing!"


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

terrasmak said:


> 2 weeks and back on a bike, had about a year of odd tenderness. If my wife gets pregnant , their may be issues


No issues unless the UPS driver has not had a vasectomy.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Had mine over a year ago. I was back on the bike in two weeks. I have had no issues or complications.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Crankout said:


> No issues unless the UPS driver has not had a vasectomy.


Zing


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

Gasp4Air said:


> Not familiar with that procedure. Mine was done in front


Phrasing!


----------



## CptSydor (Sep 20, 2007)

Had mine Monday March 12th late in the day. 

36 hours later (Wednesday morning) didn't feel really any after effects, except the bruising and sensitivity to touch in specific areas. 

Took it real easy the first 24 hours with icing and generally easy until Thursday night. I have Vol Fire practice that night and thought I'd take it easy, but totally forgot once I got in the hall and trained like everyone else, which was on the intense side. 

Saturday I did a 10km/350m fatbike. Minor discomfort after 3/4 of the ride after a long climb, but went away quickly. 

Beyond that, haven't been doing too much, but I wouldn't be afraid to hop on the bike for a couple hours. Feel pretty much like 'normality' will be achieved in 2 weeks.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

CptSydor said:


> Had mine Monday March 12th late in the day.
> 
> 36 hours later (Wednesday morning) didn't feel really any after effects, except the bruising and sensitivity to touch in specific areas.
> 
> ...


And you can bang without a care from here on out!


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I had mine done 4 yrs ago. Somewhat tender the first 24 hrs but no issues at all beyond that. I think I stayed off the bike for two weeks but I was traveling for work during that time so that was the plan anyway. 

I even asked the Doc to raise the back of the chair so I could watch the procedure.

Note to anyone else considering this: Your doc should tell you this but just in case, you are NOT shooting blanks for a while yet after the procedure. Follow through with your post procedure labs until you get a repeatable zero count.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Anybody else get a buckling over, cringing feeling in your junk every time you open this thread?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I had the "Diabetes" vasectomy happen about 10 years ago....not the best way of doing it for the rest of my body, but oh well...thank you poor eating habits, weak will, and heredity!!

But yeah,,,reading this thread has been making me wince a bit

I never had, or wanted kids, so it is no big deal. I get enough "kids" with my students...and they go home at the end of the day so that I don't have to deal with all of it.


----------



## creativefletch (Dec 1, 2014)

Had mine done 4 years ago. No long-term pain and I cycle every day. Be very careful and wait the full 4 weeks before doing light duty riding and a full 6 weeks before going hard in the saddle. I noticed that two days after the surgery I felt great, not a lot of pain, felt fine. As soon as I would lift something heavy or move the wrong way I was paying for it for the next couple days.


----------



## blown240 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ive had 2 vasectomies! YES 2! The first one was 4 years before my 3rd was born. The second was about 3 years ago. 

No pain with riding at all... Just make sure you take it easy for the first week or so. Also, for what its worth. My first one was done by a regular doctor, the second by a urologist. The second was much less painful and the recovery was just a few days...


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

blown240 said:


> Ive had 2 vasectomies! YES 2! The first one was 4 years before my 3rd was born. The second was about 3 years ago.
> 
> No pain with riding at all... Just make sure you take it easy for the first week or so. Also, for what its worth. My first one was done by a regular doctor, the second by a urologist. The second was much less painful and the recovery was just a few days...


Props, and extra points on your man-card LOL!!

I'm 10+ years out, and no issues. I can't say I was thrilled with the idea of it one bit though.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I read through the thread but I don’t see enough emphasis on post surgery care. Icing is super important for most people. Don’t blow it off or you will pay. Second, my doctor recommended a jockstrap. It gives the boys some support and made a huge difference for me. I was off the bike for two weeks and did some trail maintenance as I could still walk. I’m amazed at people saying 4 to 6 weeks off the bike, I could not deal with that. 

I had mine done 20+ years ago and sat up and watched him do one side.


----------



## ehayes (Jun 25, 2019)

Chiming in on this thread as I just went through the vasectomy fun...

The main advice I have is, unless you know you are a superstar healer, *wait until the off season.* I had my procedure in mid-July thinking I'd be back to hiking and biking within a week or two (the doctors seem to be overly optimistic with recovery times, maybe they don't want to discourage men from having the procedure?). I live in the Pacific NW and wish I waited until October or November. That would be past mtb season and prior to snowsports. As it is, I am losing half my summer in recovery 

*I am at 23 days post op* and while I seem to be healing, I have not resumed most activities other than day to day life. I am not hiking, backpacking or for sure biking yet. I hope to start hiking in the next couple weeks, then maybe try biking if that goes well.

I had the no scalpel method with one of the most recommended surgeons here. The procedure itself was uneventful, and I followed recovery instructions. I had no significant swelling. One side remains in more discomfort than the other, which seems to have healed faster. I am optimistic about a full recovery, though I think my body will take a while to get there. I will update this post in a month or two for follow up.

*Update at 53 days post op*. I am still not biking, running or doing any strenuous exercise. I went back to the Urologist's PA a received Rx NSAIDs, which have greatly reduced what minor swelling I still have. I seem to be moving forward, but still have discomfort issues on one side. I'll leave the details out since this isn't really a medical forum.

I am unsure if I will be 100% again or not. Even if I can make a full recovery, I do not recommend the procedure. These last two months have been to hard on me.


----------



## ehayes (Jun 25, 2019)

*I tallied the responses in this thread:*
(not including myself, as I am still in recovery)

34 men had no issue and were back to riding asap.
8 men had some kind of longer recovery, but eventually were riding again pain free.
3 men had long term, unresolved pain.

If I had been told those stats prior to my surgery, I would not have gone through with it.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Assuming I was one of the "unresolved" cases, I should chime in and say that my issues eventually did get better. 

It took somewhere around 10 years but I'm not entirely sure if it was duration, hormonal changes (I'm now 53), better diet (weight loss and improved digestion), the fact that almost all of my bikes have been upgraded to quality leather saddles, the fact that I've been busy and riding somewhat less, or the fact that I've been spending less sedentary time at a desk. Probably all of the above. But if I sounded as bleak as I felt when I posted previously, the responsible thing is to at least let people know there's hope.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

ehayes said:


> *I tallied the responses in this thread:*...


Individuals with issues are far more likely to weigh in than those that haven't had any.

That said, I wonder what went wrong for those that have had issues. For me the procedure was very simple, fast, and with basically no pain swelling or problems. What was different?


----------

